# Purchase peptides Letro is some powerful shit



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 31, 2012)

I can't keep my eyes open or eat anything throughout day. My parents think im on drugs again to    You think I should take before I go to bed or just lower dose or even switch to nolva. Lump is smaller already


----------



## chucky1 (Oct 31, 2012)

how much are you taking? iv never had those sides from letro


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Oct 31, 2012)

2.5mg ed

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## purchaseprotein (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks as all of our liquids.


----------



## TwisT (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Nov 18, 2012)

I think letro is a horrible choice for gyno. Crushing estrogen is never prudent bro. You should be taking raloxifene imo and using a more reasonable ai to manage estrogen (ie low dose adex or stane). Ralox binds more strongly to the e receptor in breast tissue than any other serm and you wont trash your lipids, joints, sex drive, sexual function and well being. It is by far the mmost effective gyno prevention and treatment. Id switch over to it asap.


----------

